# Help! Auxiliary Reverse Lights



## brianchia (Aug 11, 2004)

Hello.

I have a 2001 Nissan Sentra. The stock reverse lights are not bright enough when you backup in complete darkness. For my first mod, I want to add some fog lights on the rear bumper as auxiliary reverse lights. 

1) I want to use a three way switch so I can have the lights come on automatically when in reverse, always off, or always on. To power the "auto" setting of the switch, I need to tap into the existing reverse light power. How do you do this? Also, to power the "always on" setting for the switch, I want to tap into some power source so that when the power is off, the lights will not stay on. Which power source should I use?

2) Does anyone have any tips on mounting the switch (or switches if I can't find a 3-way switch) on the dash?

3) What is the best way to run the wires from the front to the back? I have traced back the original wire harness; I don't know where it comes through the firewall.

4) I haven't yet removed the rear bumper cover to mount the lights, I went so far as to removing the 4 plastic grommet/rivets on top, and the 2 screws on each side. When I tried to pry back the 2 final plastic rivets under the car, the rivets were brittle and the flange started to snap off. I don't want to try to take them out until I have replacements. Where can I get these plastic grommets and rivets? 

Thank You.


----------

